# Study group paid off to mislead findings on Global Warming



## Osiris (Jan 18, 2005)

http://www.livescience.com/environment/070103_ap_exxon_mobil.html


Just WOW! but not surprising


----------



## SueM (Jan 23, 2004)

:shock: :shock: :shock:​


----------



## fish_doc (Jan 31, 2005)

One thing all these studies do not take into account is the "Chandler wobble" or "Polar motion" this is where the wobble of the earth shifts due to "unknown reasons" 
Basic understanding of physics and weather would lead one to believe that as the axis of the earth shifts the poles shift closer to the sun causing the ice to melt as the ice melts the water shifts towards the equator causing the planet to upright itself again pulling the poles away from the sun creating the cooler climate to cause the caps to re-polarize themselves.
Im sure "green house gasses" play some part in it but I think its amazing this never comes up as a possible cause.


----------



## Damon (Jan 18, 2005)

I cant believe you're amazed Dave.......................

200 years ago everybody believed the earth was flat........
40+ years ago we knew who killed JFK...............
13+ years ago we knew O.J. did it and he was not guilty................


Whether it be fact or fiction, the masses are never smarter than the individual.


----------



## mr.dark-saint (Aug 16, 2005)

Personally I'd like to see the pole melted so we all could know what's under it. I have a theory that's where the blonde haired blue eyed people came from.


----------



## Osiris (Jan 18, 2005)

LOL, good point though, maybe the city of atlantis?


----------



## fish_doc (Jan 31, 2005)

Osiris said:


> LOL, good point though, maybe the city of atlantis?


Thats kind of what stargate atlantis is roughly based on.  All I know is that I helped build the main computer running the heating in the south pole station. http://www.cmdl.noaa.gov/obop/spo/dometour/
We had a rush to get it out the door when we built it because it was suppose to be on the last flight headed to the station before winter. I am hoping it was either a backup or for some of the new construction they were doing at the time. It would really suck to have the heat go out even in the summer there.


----------



## TheOldSalt (Jan 28, 2005)

Man...can you just imaging living down there full-time? Those folks are nuts.

And the blue-eyed blones are hybrids between humans and Ananokis.


----------



## Osiris (Jan 18, 2005)

fish_doc said:


> Thats kind of what stargate atlantis is roughly based on.  All I know is that I helped build the main computer running the heating in the south pole station. http://www.cmdl.noaa.gov/obop/spo/dometour/
> We had a rush to get it out the door when we built it because it was suppose to be on the last flight headed to the station before winter. I am hoping it was either a backup or for some of the new construction they were doing at the time. It would really suck to have the heat go out even in the summer there.


O yea! I've been watching the new season man it's awesome! nice to get channels here from over in the UK where it and Sg-1 have already begun airing


----------



## Bear (Jun 8, 2006)

there is a term for the wobble, i thinnk is progression (like how a spinning tops axis moves as the top wobbles before falling), its b/c the earth has a 23 degree tilt and it takes a long time to turn and while it does the earth goes through cold and hot periods.


----------



## HybridS130 (Aug 27, 2006)

The animated show futurama (made by the same people as the simpsons but, much better) had a solution for global warming. They had all the pollution creating robots collect on one island and vent their exhaust fumes towards the sun to thrust the earth away from it. Anything is possible in cartoons, hehehe.


----------



## mr.dark-saint (Aug 16, 2005)

Just another side thought if the pole(s) melted and the Axis shifted, where would it freeze? Australia becoming the new South Pole and I suppose the "Ice Bridge" theories between Russia and Alaska could proven. Then can you imagine the "Illegal Immigration" from the North via dog sled.


----------



## Osiris (Jan 18, 2005)

Good point, if were to freeze again, maybe get lucky and it'll freeze in the ocean. But i thought research was done, if they melt, the entire world would be covered in water? (waterworld)


----------



## Bear (Jun 8, 2006)

that my friend is what we call BS


----------



## mr.dark-saint (Aug 16, 2005)

Bear said:


> that my friend is what we call BS


Wow you are very insightful. The way you made your point (who am I kidding like your statement makes no sense) you got to show the flaws.

If both poles melted and Greenland included the seas would rise about 500 feet (from my readings and what I've heard). Which would basically flood all the coast lines that's less than 500 feel in elevation. The "Water World" Scenario, I would doubt seriously since I don't think there's enough water on earth. Besides some other spot on earth would start to freeze (or freeze longer) be it the Himalayas or the Alps. 

Besides when the ice cubes melts and the sea water quality changes the food stock in the oceans which we depend on would disapear (depending on how fast and the critters can adapt). Or places like Rainforests that are used to Monsoons would see conditions like that last for 10 months out of a year. The other two months would be just a regular Torential Rain Storms). Gobi, Sahara, and Death Valley becomes green likes we ever seen. New Dams will have to be built to keep the areas somewhat dry. 

Then again a great snow ball in the skies would just drop and this so called "Global Warming" would be a never was.


----------



## Bear (Jun 8, 2006)

... I don't see the point you were attempting to make by commenting on my post...but ok

Every time this progression happens (which causes the melting and freezing in different parts) there is a large change in the history of life on earth. Many animals die off and many different animals arise. This is what brought the fall of the reptiles and the rise of the mammals. So yes, majority of the animals in the ocean would be affected in some great way, but I do not believe that this has anything to do with the Ozone, this was the only point I was trying to make. What was BS was the research done stating the water elevation change. I just don't see how they could measure such a thing, and when it is said their is no source or proof, it is just said.


----------



## Osiris (Jan 18, 2005)

Gosh i love global warming!!!


----------



## Bear (Jun 8, 2006)

good stuff


----------



## cariskicker (Jan 22, 2007)

*You really need to watch "An Inconvenient Truth"*

You really need to watch "An Inconvenient Truth". It's a documentary about Global Warming. I would be very interested in hearing the opinions of anyone that has also seen it.

I know there are many different political opinions out there. But putting all of that aside I found this movie very compelling. 

Enough so that I have bought several books from respected scientists and the actual copy of the documentary.

Just my 2 cents....


----------

